# ERGUS 2004 - Esperance NY



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Racing pigeon with a bum wing needs a home in Esperance NY. Please contact me for additional information if you can adopt.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a sweet face.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just bumping up to see if there's any new news on this one


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hey... what is his band number... looks familiar. Probably not in new york though.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ERGUS 2004 is all that is on the band. We still do need a good home for this bird.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. we still need a home for this bird!

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Will you ship?
Robin.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Will you ship?
> Robin.


I don't know .. this bird is with the person who rescued it. Someone else had also asked about shipping, so I had already e-mailed him about it. I'll let everyone know when I have the answer  

Terry


----------

